# good surrealist authors?



## TinyDancer (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm still trying to work out what to write for my finals, my ideas have changed from nonfiction to fiction and now to maybe a series of surreal stories...Its probably indecision because I'm scared of beginning... I've only read some of Leonora Carrington and attempted to copy that style once in a piece I might have posted here about a jigsaw puzzle, I want to read more surrealist writers for inspiration and example before I write. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations, please point me in the right direction! 

thank you.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 30, 2012)

Finals of what, and what do you mean by surrealism? It would be impossible to write surrealist non-fiction... on second thoughts, I just heard Mitt Romney trip over his mouth again! Just think, in 6 months he could have a finger on the nuclear trigger.

Does Gabriel García Márquez count, or is magic realism not the same?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 30, 2012)

Andre Breton_'s Nadja_ would be the classic. Or Tristan Tzara, _The Approximate Man_ (think this is the English title, I'm not sure). Aimé Césaire's _Notebook of a Return to My Native Land_ is a long poem but might be good for your purposes, too. I think good translations exist for all of these.


----------



## Baron (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm surprised that the first names to come up in this thread weren't Herman Hesse or Franz Kafka.


----------



## TinyDancer (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you


----------



## TinyDancer (Jul 30, 2012)

I could not find an english kindle version of Nadja, but I've started reading herman and coelho's siddhartha... I've read and like coelho before so I'm excited, this should be good


----------



## ppsage (Jul 30, 2012)

Baron said:


> I'm surprised that the first names to come up in this thread weren't Herman Hesse or Franz Kafka.




Whoa, these guys will be turning over in their graves if you call them surrealists. But maybe we're not that worried about being definitive. Many beats were deliberately surrealist, and as mentioned quite a few of the magic realists, especially some Latin writers. Hesse and Kafka were both meticulously controlled writers who would have never allowed chance to play the least role in their composition.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2012)

Isn't it more about how they write, and not the subject they write about? I would say maybe.. Hunter Thompsen.


----------



## TinyDancer (Jul 31, 2012)

lol I've been reading hermann's and I was thinking it wasn't exactly the surreal I had in mind ( Leonora Carrington/ Alice in Wonderland) but its a nice story though I'm enjoying it. I like om and the story makes me breath easy... I could finish this soon and maybe move onto kafka..I wanted to find nadja because of the name (nevermind why) I think I'll try listening to all of your advice eventually and go through these writers until I find the right kind of inspiration. 

Thank you


----------

